# Inspiring lyrics



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

As I was coming off a runners' high, I listened more closely to some lyrics in a song I'd heard dozens of times before. I'll admit I usually roll my eyes at these sorts of threads, so forgive me if you don't relate to this. The lyrics are from "Bottom" by Tool (from Undertow). This particular bit is spoken by Henry Rollins:

If I let you, you would make me destroy myself. 
But in order to survive you, I must first survive myself. 
I can sink no further and I cannot forgive you. 
There's no choice but to confront you, to engage you, to erase you. 
I've gone to great lengths to expand my threshold of pain. 
I will use my mistakes against you. 
There's no other choice. 
Shameless now. Nameless now. Nothing now. No one now. 
But my soul must be iron because my fear is naked. I'm naked and fearless.
And my fear is naked.

This is the way I sometimes feel about life. It would destroy me if I didn't fight back, and really, I'm only fighting defeating feelings within myself. Time and time again, I have confronted these feelings and made attempts to expand my threshold of emotional pain, with some success. Lastly, I'm always afraid, and I can't help that. Perhaps I should learn bring my fear to the surface, rather than hide it. 

Anyway, I like it...inspirational without being preachy or cliche. Thanks!


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Miley Cyrus, The Climb

I can almost see it
That dream I’m dreaming but
There’s a voice inside my head sayin,
You’ll never reach it,
Every step I’m taking,
Every move I make feels
Lost with no direction
My faith is shaking but I
Got to keep trying
Got to keep my head held high

There’s always going to be another mountain
I’m always going to want to make it move
Always going to be an uphill battle,
Sometimes you going to have to lose,
Ain’t about how fast I get there,
Ain’t about what’s waiting on the other side
It’s the climb

The struggles I’m facing,
The chances I’m taking
Sometimes they knock me down but
No I’m not breaking
The pain I’m knowing
But these are the moments that
I’m going to remember most yeah
Just got to keep going
And I,
I got to be strong
Just keep pushing on,

There’s always going to be another mountain
I’m always going to want to make it move
Always going to be an uphill battle,
Sometimes you going to have to lose,
Ain’t about how fast I get there,
Ain’t about what’s waiting on the other side
It’s the climb

There’s always going to be another mountain
I’m always going to want to make it move
Always going to be an uphill battle,
Sometimes you going to have to lose,
Ain’t about how fast I get there,
Ain’t about what’s waiting on the other side
It’s the climb

Keep on moving
Keep climbing
Keep the faith baby
It’s all about
It’s all about
The climb
Keep the faith
Keep your faith.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the chorus from Destiny's Child 'Survivor' and the song I will be singing once I overcome SA lol...

[Chorus]
I'm a survivor (what),
I'm not gonna give up (what),
I'm not gon' stop (what),
I'm gonna work harder (what),
I'm a survivor (what),
I'm gonna make it (what),
I will survive (what),
Keep on survivin' (what),
I'm a survivor (what),
I'm not gonna give up (what),
I'm not gon' stop (what),
I'm gonna work harder (what),
I'm a survivor (what),
I'm gonna make it (what),
I will survive (what),
Keep on survivin' (what).


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

Think this is a really great song to boost your confidence, especially if you're on your way to something you're insecure about. It's "Beautiful You Are" by deborah cox.

In life, things may not always go right, for you
and those times, just leave it behind, cause
sometimes you gotta play the game, just to survive
without losing yourself its a fight
it's true
it takes time
don't have all the answers
no matter how hard it gets, hold on to what's inside

Don't ever let nobody break you down girl,
Don't ever let nobody tear your world apart,
look in the mirror and see who you are
Beautiful you are

In the dark
The pain chips away at your heart
so deep
can't you see?
See the light in the distance,
open up your eyes and look, look to the sky
and believe
there's much more to life when you're free
that's the key
and in time
you will find all the answers
don't have to lose your pride, hold to what's inside

Don't ever let nobody break you down girl
don't ever let nobody tear your world apart, 
look in the mirror and see who you are
beautiful you are

Don't ever let nobody break you down girl
don't ever let nobody tear your world apart, 
look in the mirror and see who you are
beautiful you are

don't care what they say anymore
there's no time to be insecure
I'm leaving it all out the door

she's staring me in the face
she's taking it day by day
I'm finally on my way

Don't ever let nobody break you down girl
don't ever let nobody tear your world apart, 
look in the mirror and see who you are
beautiful you are

Don't ever let nobody break you down girl
don't ever let nobody tear your world apart, 
look in the mirror and see who you are
beautiful you are

Beautiful you are
Beautiful you are
Beautiful you are


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

When I saw what we had I gave it to everywhere - dear
When you lost the nurses I found you a doctor in me - in me


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Plain white T's "What If"

What if nobody likes me
what if I don't succeed
What if I give it all that I've got
and I still don't got what they need
What if I don't get anywhere at all
Will I consider myself a failure
will I be that small

What if she doesn't like me
what if I'm not her type
What if all the girls that ever like me
Are not the kind of girls that I like
What if I meet the right one and screw it up
Will I consider myself a failure
will I give up

I'm gonna keep trying
getting denied just makes me want it more
I'll keep trying and each time push harder than before
I can't live my life always worried about what if
'Cause what if I die tomorrow
Then I never even lived

What if they don't like me
what if they think I'm a joke
What if they act nice to my face
But they hate me and I don't even know
What if they end up stabbing me in the back
Will I consider myself a failure or will I fight back

I'm gonna keep trying
getting denied just makes me want it more
I'll keep trying and each time push harder than before
I can't live my life always worried about what if
'Cause what if I die tomorrow
Then I never even lived

What if nobody likes me
what if I don't succeed
What if I give it all that I've got
and it's not good enough till I bleed
What if I don't get anywhere at all
Will I consider myself a failure
will I be that small

NO!

I'm gonna keep trying
getting denied just makes me want it more
I'll keep trying and each time push harder than before
I can't live my life always worried about what if
'Cause what if I die tomorrow
Then I never even lived

I'm gonna keep trying
getting denied just makes me want it more
(makes me want it more)
I'll keep trying and each time push harder than before
(harder than before)
I can't live my life always worried about what if
'Cause what if I die tomorrow
Then I never even lived
(never even lived)


----------



## ruckus49 (May 6, 2009)

realest lyrics i ever heard.

"you can't please everybody, so you might as well please you
and keep it 100 with yourself, like the g's do"


----------



## Symon (May 5, 2009)

ruckus49 said:


> realest lyrics i ever heard.
> 
> "you can't please everybody, so you might as well please you
> and keep it 100 with yourself, like the g's do"


Reminds me of similar lyrics from "Garden Party"

"You can't please everyone so you gotta please yourself"

Many times I think of these lyrics when I'm trying to please someone else, thinking they'll like me better for doing it.

Another great line from a song (which is also the song title)

"I got to start living again if it kills me"

Paul


----------



## randomname (Nov 5, 2008)

Sons & Daughters by the Decemberists (my current obsession). Okay, so it's about war, but that doesn't mean that the lyrics can't be inspiring in other situations too. It seems open to wider interpretation to me, anyway, just as a message of fighting and trying to get to a better place in life, and hope, and looking forward.

_When we arrive, sons and daughters
We'll make our homes on the water
We'll build our walls aluminum
We'll fill our mouths with cinnamon now

These currents pull us 'cross the borders
Steady your boats, arms to shoulder
Till tides are pulled, hold our ground
Making this cold harbour now home

Take up your arms, sons and daughters
We will arise from the bunkers
By land, by sea, by dirigible
We'll leave our tracks untraceable now

When we arrive, sons and daughters
We'll make our lives on the water
We'll build our walls aluminum
We'll fill our mouths with cinnamon

Hear all the bombs, they fade away
Hear all the bombs, they fade away
Hear all the bombs, they fade away
Hear all the bombs, they fade away
_


----------



## melrose97 (May 13, 2009)

my favorite songs for inspiration are gimme shelter by the rolling stones, peacekeeper by fleetwood mac, and i feel like a goof for this one..... the soviet national anthem. listen to the SNA and you will feel like reveling in the joys of labor and be out the door to work with a smile!


----------

